# NVidia TV-out sieht schlecht aus

## Brain Fury

Ich habe ein Problem mit meiner GeForce4 MX 440. Auf dem Fernseher scheint jede 2. oder 3. Zeile zu fehlen. Besonders fällt das auf wenn ich den Mauszeiger senkrecht hoch oder runter bewege. Außerdem ist mein heißgeliebter Xorg-Schwarzweißgepunkteter Standardhintergrund total "verwischt".

Hier sind die relevanten Teile meiner Xorg.conf:

```

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier "Fernseher"

        VendorName "Philips"

        ModelName "KeineAhnung"

        HorizSync 30-95

        VertRefresh 60

        #DisplaySize 400 300

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "graka"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    VideoRam    65536

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

    Option     "TVStandard" "PAL-G"

    Option      "ConnectedMonitor" "TV"

    Option      "TVOutFormat" "SVIDEO"

    Option      "NoLogo" "True"

    Option      "TVOverScan" "0.6"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "graka"

    Monitor     "Fernseher"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "800x600"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection
```

Ich hab keine ahnung mehr woran das liegen könnte.

----------

## Kaini

Also ich würde auf die Bildwiederholungsfrequenz tippen. So ein ähnliches Problem hatte ich auch mal (allerdings noch mit Windoof)

 *Brain Fury wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> HorizSync 30-95
> ```
> ...

 

----------

## Brain Fury

hm ja wenn ich wüsste was da der richtige wert ist...

----------

## franzf

 *Brain Fury wrote:*   

> hm ja wenn ich wüsste was da der richtige wert ist...

 

Steht im Handbuch deines Monitors (hoffentlich...)

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *Brain Fury wrote:*   hm ja wenn ich wüsste was da der richtige wert ist... 
> 
> Steht im Handbuch deines Monitors (hoffentlich...)

 

??? Hier geht es doch um Fernseher oder?!

Sollte aber auch in der Fernseh-Anleitung stehen oder notfalls auf der Hersteller-Seite im Internet ;)

Allerdings..? Ist es nicht normal das das Bild auf einem Fernseher eher unscharf wirkt? Ich mein ein normaler Fernseher hat ja nicht grade eine hohe Auflösung..

Lg Chris

----------

## Brain Fury

Hm ja.. Handbuch....

Ich hab den Fernseher schon ein paar Jahre und der is schon 2 mal mit mir umgezogen....

Er ist von Philips, das steht drauf  :Wink:  Aber welches Modell keine ahnung...

Und das Bild ist nicht unscharf, es fehlen definitiv einzelne Zeilen. Z.B. kommt es vor, dass bei einem großen E der mittlere Strich komplett weg ist...

[edit]

okay ich hab die Modelnummer gefunden. Es ist ein Philips 21PT2665/00, leider steht dazu nichts hilfreiches auf der Homepage von Philips... Weder auf dem Datenblatt noch im Handbuch

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

mit großer Warscheinlichkeit handelt es sich um ein 50Hz Model. Alternativ kannst du auch mal 100Hz ausprobieren. Dazwischen sieht das ganze immer schlecht aus, da das Fernsehbild (egal ob über Kabel, Antenne oder SAT) nur mit 50Hz oder 100Hz angezeigt wird. IIRC hat das was mit der Frequenz des Stromes zu tun, aber ich kann mich da auch irren.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## Brain Fury

irgendwie sieht das alles kein stück anders aus, ganz egal was ich in der xorg.conf auch umschreibe...

----------

## bbgermany

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Allerdings..? Ist es nicht normal das das Bild auf einem Fernseher eher unscharf wirkt? Ich mein ein normaler Fernseher hat ja nicht grade eine hohe Auflösung..
> 
> Lg Chris

 

Da hast du recht, das normale Fernsehbild hat doch eh nur eine Auflösung von 720x576. Nur HDTV kann mehr haben  :Wink: 

MfG. Stefan

----------

## Brain Fury

Ich hab das Problem gelößt.. aber die Lösung gefällt mir ganz und garnicht.

Ich habe auf den 8776-r1 Treiber downgedradet. Aber das Problem dadurch zu lösen, dass ich einen ein Jahr alten Treiber installiere scheint mir nicht richtig. Also wenn ihr noch weiter gute Ideen habt.. bitte.

[edit]

Okay jetzt hab ich das Problem auch richtig gelößt... es scheint, dass der 1.0.9639 Treiber den ich vorher hatte kaputte TV-Out Unterstützung hatte.

Der Aktuelle 96.43.01 Treiber tut ganz wunderbar seinen Dienst..

Ich danke euch für eure Hilfe

----------

